# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  أشهر زوجات وصديقات نجوم كرة القدم

## GSM-AYA

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته         *كرة القدم تجذبنا بكل تفاصيلها، وسحرها يأسر القلوب ويجعلنا كجماهير شغوفة بهذه اللعبة على اتصال باَخر أخبارها وأحداثها داخل وخارج الملاعب.*    *في هذا التقرير نستعرض وجهاً اَخر من حياة نجوم كرة القدم ونُعرّف القارئ بالجانب الاَخر من حياة نجوم كرة القدم الذين نحبهم، وهي حياتهم الشخصية..من هن زوجات وصديقات نجوم كرة القدم العالمية؟*   *1- أليكس جيرارد – زوجة ستيفن جيرارد:*   *تبلغ من العمر (29 عاماً) وهي عارضة أزياء إنجليزية شهيرة وتكتب في صحيفة الديلي ميل الإنجليزية بشكل مستمر حول الموضة والأزياء، ارتبطت بالنجم الإنجليزي في عام 2007.*   *2- كريستسن بلاكلي – صديقة فرانك لامبارد:*   *مقدمة برامج تلفزيونية شهيرة وتبلغ من العمر (32 عاماً) وهي من إيرلندا الشمالية.. تعرفت على النجم لامبارد بعد انفصاله عن زوجته السابقة.*   *3- أيرينا شايك – صديقة كريستيانو رونالدو:*   *عارضة أزياء روسية تبلغ من العمر (25 عاماً)، ارتبطت بالنجم البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو منذ مدة وتظهر معه باستمرار في الأماكن العامة.*   *4- أبّي كلانسي – زوجة بيتر كراوتش:*   *عارضة أزياء إنجليزية (25 عاماً) وكاد زواجها بالنجم بيتر كراوتش أن ينتهي بالانفصال بعد فضيحة خيانته لها في إسبانيا لكن الأمور عادت إلى طبيعتها وهي الاَن في مرحلة الحمل.*   *5- شاكيرا – صديقة جيرارد بيكيه:*   *هي المغنية الكولومبية الشهيرة وصديقة نجم برشلونة جيرارد بيكيه وتبلغ من العمر (34 عاماً) تعرف عليها بيكيه خلال مونديال جنوب افريقيا 2010 وشوهدا في الأماكن العامة مراراً في الفترة الماضية.*   *6- كولين – زوجة وين روني:*   *هي صديقة الطفولة للنجم روني، تعرف عليها عندما كان شاباً صغيراً في فريق ايفرتون وأنجب منها انهما (كاي)، كادت زواجهما أن ينتهي بالانفصال بعد الفضيحة التي عصفت بروني في الأشهر الماضية.*    *7- باربرا بيرلسكوني – صديقة ألكسندر باتو:*   *هي ابنة رئيس نادي الميلان الإيطالي والصديقة الجديدة لنجم الفريق الشاب ألكسندر باتو، العلاقة كانت مجرد إشاعات قبل أن تتأكد منذ أيام قليلة عندما شوهدا معاً في أحد شوارع ميلانو.*   *8 – لاري بلاسي – زوجة فرانشيسكو توتي:*   *تبلغ من العمر (30 عاماً) وهي عارضة أزياء إيطالية ومقدمة برامج تلفزيونية وتزوجت من نجم روما توتي في عام 2005 وله منها ولد وبنت.*   *9- فيكتوريا بيكهام – زوجة ديفيد بيكهام:*   *تكاد تكون أشهرهم جميعاً، هي نجمة فرقة (السبايس غيرلز) السابقة وتُشكل مع النجم الإنجليزي ديفيد بيكهام ثنائياً إعلامياً رائعاً، تبلغ من العمر (37 عاماً) ولها ثلاثة أولاد من بيكهام وحامل في الولد الرابع.*   *10- كارولين سيليكو – زوجة كاكا:*   *فتاة برازيلية تبلغ من العمر (24 عاماً) وتنحدر من أسرة غنية في البرازيل حيث أن والدها هو رجل أعمال شهير، تتحدث كارولين خمس لغات ولا تظهر في وسائل الإعلام إلا نادراً.. تعرفت على كاكا في عام 2002 عندما كانت في المرحلة المدرسية وتزوجت النجم البرازيلي في عام 2005.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*المجموعة 2    1- سارة كاربونيرو – صديقة ايكار كاسياس:*   *تبلغ من العمر (27 عاماً) وهي مقدمة برامج وصحفية رياضية إسبانية، اختيرت كأجمل صحفية رياضية في العالم من قِبل شركة إعلام أمريكية في عام (2009).*   *2- سيلفي فرانكويز – زوجة رافاييل فان ديرفارت:*   *هي عارضة أزياء هولندية وتبلغ من العمر (33 عاماً)، بدأت بمواعدة النجم الهولندي في عام (2003) وتزوجا بعدها بعامين، وسائل الإعلام الإنجليزية تصفهما بـ(بيكهام وفيكتوريا) الجديدين لكن النجم الهولندي يرفض هذا التشبيه ويصف حياته مع زوجته بالبسيطة.*   *3- سونيا أموروزو – زوجة أليساندرو دل بييرو:*   *هي شقيقة اللاعب الإيطالي السابق نيكولا أموروزو وتعرفت على النجم الإيطالي دل بييرو في عام (1999) وتزوجا في عام (2005).*   *4- أني كوبر – صديقة اَشلي كول:*   *ممثلة وراقصة إنجليزية وتبلغ من العمر (28 عاماً) ولدت في السويد ونشأت في إنجلترا.. هي صديقة أشلي كول الجديدة حيث شوهدت مؤخراً برفقة نجم تشيلسي في أكثر من مناسبة.*   *5- أنتونيلا روكوزو – صديقة ليونيل ميسي:*   *هي صديقة النجم ليونيل ميسي منذ أن كان في سن الخامسة في مدينة روزاريو في الأرجنتين حيث كانت تسكن عائلة ميسي في نفس الحي الذي كانت تسكن فيه عائلة أنتونيلا.. تبلغ من العمر (22 عاماً) وهي طالبة تغذية وتعيش في برشلونة بجوار صديقها.*   *6- أولالا دومينيغيز – زوجة فرناندو توريس:*   *بدأت بمواعدة النجم الإسباني في عام (2001) حيث تعرف عليها في احدى الإجازات الصيفية وتزوجا في عام (2007).. له منها بنت وولد.*   *7- جيانينا مارادونا – زوجة سيرجيو أغويرو:*   *هي البنت الصغرى للأسطورة الأرجنتينية دييغو مارادونا، بدأ أغويرو بمواعدتها في عام (2007) وأنجب منها ابنه بينجامين في عام (2009).*   *8- هيلينا سيغر – زوجة زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش:*   *هي عارضة أزياء وممثلة سويدية سابقة، تبلغ من العمر (40 عاماً) وأنجبت من النجم السويدي ولدين هما (ماكسيميليان وفيسينت).*   *9- ألينا سيريدوفا – صديقة جيجي بوفون:*   *هي عارضة الأزياء التشيكية وتبلغ من العمر (33 عاماً) وتواعد الحارس الإيطالي منذ سنوات حيث أنجبت من بوفون ولدين.*   *10- كارلا كيوتي – صديقة سيسك فابريغاس:*   *هي فتاة إسبانية بسيطة تعرفت على النجم الإسباني منذ عدة سنوات ولكنها لا تعيش معه في لندن بشكل مستمر وعندما تزوره يقضيان الوقت في التسوق، يقال أنها طالبة جامعية في إسبانيا.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 3   1- لارا ألفاريز – صديقة سيرجيو راموس:
هي صحفية رياضية إسبانية ومقدمة برامج في إحدى القنوات وتبلغ من العمر (25 عاماً).  2- مالينا كوستا – صديقة كارلوس بويول:
هي عارضة أزياء إسبانية من أصول سويدية وتبلغ من العمر (22 عاماً) وهي على علاقة مع بويول منذ عامين.  3-    ناغور أرانبورو – زوجة تشابي ألونسو:
ارتبطت عاطفياً بتشابي منذ عدة سنوات ولديهما ولد (3 أعوام) وفتاة (عام واحد فقط).  4- يولينثي كاباو – زوجة ويسلي شنايدر:
في عارضة أزياء ومقدمة برامج (هولندية\ إسبانية) من مواليد إسبانيا وتبلغ من العمر (26 عاماً)، تزوجت من شنايدر العام الماضي في مدينة ميلان وكانت قد ضحت كثيراً عندما إلتحقت به في مدريد بينما كان لاعباً هناك ثم إلى مدينة ميلان عندما انتقل شنايدر إلى الانتر.  5- فرانكي ساندفورد – صديقة وين بريدج:
هي مغنية إنجليزية وتبلغ من العمر (22 عاماً) بدأت بمواعدة وين بريدج لاعب ويستهام خلال العام الماضي.  6- زيرا نارا – زوجة دييغو فورلان:
هي عارضة أزياء أرجنتينية وتبلغ من العمر (23 عاماً) وأختيرت في عام (2010) في المرتبة (47) في قائمة أكثر الفتيات جمالاً في العالم حسب مجلة أمريكية.  7- عايدة يسبيكا – صديقة مسعود أوزيل:
هي ملكة جمال فنزويلا السابقة وصديقة اللاعب الإيطالي السابق (ماتيو فيراري) وتبلغ من العمر (29 عاماً) وبدأت بمواعدة النجم الألماني حديثاً.  8- ديبورا بيرلو – زوجة أندريا بيرلو:
تزوجت من النجم الإيطالي في عام (2001) ولديهما ولد (8 أعوام) وفتاة (خمسة أعوام).  9- ميشيلا كواتروتشوتشي – خطيبة ألبرتو أكويلاني:
هي ممثلة إيطالية وتبلغ من العمر (22 عاماً) ارتبطت باللاعب الإيطالي قبل رحيله إلى ليفربول بفترة وجيزة في عام (2009) وانتقلت للعيش معه في إنجلترا في تلك الفترة.  10- يولندا كاردونا – صديقة فيكتور فالديز:
هي عارضة أزياء إسبانية، بدأت بمواعدة فيكتور فالديز حارس مرمى برشلونة في عام (2009) ولها منه ولد.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 4   1- كارولينا مارسيلياليس – صديقة أنطونيو كاسانو:
تبلغ كارولينا من العمر (20 عاماً) وهي لاعبة كرة ماء مع أحد الفرق الإيطالية، بدأت بمواعدة النجم الإيطالي في عام (2008).  2- كلاوديا شيتينبيرغ – زوجة فيليب لام:
تزوج النجم الألماني كلاوديا بعد أربعة أيام فقط من انتهاء مشاركة منتخب بلاده في كأس العالم (2010) في جنوب أفريقيا، وكانت كلاوديا حاضرة في البطولة لتشجيع لام والنتخب الألماني.  3- توني بول – زوجة جون تيري:
تبلغ من العمر (29 عاماً) متزوجة من النجم الإنجليزي جون تيري منذ عدة سنوات ولها طفلين من تيري، كادت علاقتهما أن تنتهي بعد فضيحة تيري مع صديقة وين بريدج لكن الأمور عادت كما كانت بعد صفحها عنه.  4- بيرناديان روبن – زوجة أرين روبن:
بدأت بمواعدة النجم الهولندي وهي في مرحلة الثانوية في عام (2000) واستمرت العلاقة حتى عام (2007) عندما أفصحا عن نيتهما بالزواج وهذا ما حدث.  5- سيلفيا كلوزه – زوجة ميروسلاف كلوزة:
تزوجت سيلفيا النجم الألماني وسرعان ما أنجبت منه طفلين توأم في عام (2005) شكلا عنصر السعادة في حياة كلوزة الذي أصبح أكثر اهتماماً بعائلته.  6- نيكول ميري – زوجة تيري هنري (السابقة):
هي عارضة أزياء إنجليزية، ارتبطت بالنجم الفرنسي وفي عام (2003) وأنجبت منه طفلة، لكنهما انفصلا في عام (2007) بعد سلسلة من المشاكل.  7- كريستينا ليليانا – زوجة لوثار ماتيوس:
هي عارضة أزياء أوكرانية وتبلغ من العمر (21 عاماً) وزوجة النجم الألماني الأسطوري لوثار ماتيوس الذي يكبرها بأعوام كثيرة.  8 – يولندا رويز – زوجة بيبي رينا:
هي مغنية وموسيقية إسبانية معروفة، ارتبطت بحارس نادي ليفربول بيبي رينا في عام (2006) بعد علاقة حب استمرت أعوام طويلة.  9- دانييلا مارتينز – صديقة لويس ناني:
هي عارضة أزياء برتغالية وتبلغ من العمر (26 عاماً)، تحمل شهادة ماجستير في الإقتصاد، بدأت بمواعدة نجم المان يونايتد منذ سنتين وشوهدا أكثر من مرة في الأماكن العامة على الرغم من أن ناني يقول بأنهما أصدقاء فقط.  10- هيلين زفيدن – زوجة لويس فيغو:
هي عارضة أزياء سويدية سابقة وتبلغ من العمر (35 عاماً)، متزوجة من لويس فيغو منذ سنوات طويلة وتعمل الاَن في مجال تصميم الأزياء.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 5  1- أدريانا فوسا – زوجة باولو مالديني:  هي عارضة أزياء فنزويلية سابقة وتبلغ من العمر (43 عاماً) وتزوجت من النجم الإيطالي السابق باولو مالديني في عام (1994) ولها منه ولدان يلعبان في صفوف فريق الميلان للشباب.  2- نوفيا دي ماريا – صديقة أنخل دي ماريا:  هي صديقة النجم الأرجنتيني، نوفيا فتاة صغيرة السن وأرجنتينية أيضاً وترافق دي ماريا أينما ذهب وشوهدت معه في كل الأماكن التي يذهبها دي ماريا، الغموض يكتنفها إلى حد ما.  3- سيمون لامب – زوجة مايكل بالاك:  هي فتاة ألمانية تبلغ من العمر (33 عاماً) وكانت تعمل كنادلة في أحد المطاعم في ألمانيا عندما تعرف عليها بالاك لأول مرة واستمرت علاقتهما عشر سنوات قبل أن يتزوجا في عام (2008) بعد انتهاء كأس الأمم الأوروبية ولها منه ثلاثة أولاد.  4- أنّا أورتيز – صديقة أندرياس انيستا:  هي فتاة كتلونية من العامة، تعرفت على النجم الإسباني في عام (2008) ويعيشان مع بعضهما الاَن، وفي إحدى المقابلات ذكر انيستا بأنه يحبها كثيراً ويرغب بالزواج منها في الوقت المناسب.  5- سارة براندنر – صديقة باستيان شفاينتايغر:  تبلغ من العمر (22 عاماً) وتعمل في أحد دور الأزياء الألمانية وقابلت النجم الألماني في احدى المناسبات الإجتماعية من عام (2008).  6- سيلفيا ميشيل – صديقة ماريو غوميز:  هي صديقة نجم بايرن ميونخ، رافقته إلى مونديال جنوب افريقيا (2010) لتشجعه برفقة العديد من زوجات وصديقات نجوم المنتخب الألماني.  7- دانييلا كانافارو – زوجة فابيو كانافارو:  هي فتاة إيطالية تبلغ من العمر (37 عاماً) تزوجت من النجم الإيطالي في عام (2004) ولها منه ولدين وبنت.  8- باولا زانيتي – زوجة خافيير زانيتي:  هي فتاة أرجنتينية وابنة دكتور جامعي، تزوجت من خافيير زانيتي في عام (1999) بعد سبع سنوات من الحب المتبادل وهي تعمل الاَن كمصورة محترفة إلى جانب إمتلاكها وإدارتها لمطعم في مدينة ميلان، لها ولد وبنت من زانيتي.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 6   *1- ميلاني سلايد – صديقة ثيو والكوت:*   *هي فتاة إعلانات إنجليزية التقى بها ثيو والكوت نجم الأرسنال في أحدى مراكز التسوق في مدينة ساوثامبتون في عام (2004).*    *2- كارولين برودكوف – خطيبة نيكلاس بيندينتير:*   *هي فتاة دنماركية ومن عائلة ثرية جداً، بدأ نجم الأرسنال بمواعدتها قبل عامين وتشير التقديرات بأن ثروة عائلتها تقدر بـ(400) مليون جنيه.*    *3- كلاودين بالمر – زوجة روبي كين:*   *هي ملكة جمال إيرلندا السابقة وزوجة نجم ويستهام روبي كين، تزوجا في عام (2008) ورُزقا بولد في عام (2009).*    *4- مونيكا بوتيلاسكي – صديقة لوكاس بودولسكي:*   *هي فتاة بولندية وتبلغ من العمر (21 عاماً)، التقى بودولسكي بها أثناء تواجده في بولندا قبل أربع سنوات.*    *5- فيرونيكا – زوجة زين الدين زيدان:*   *هي إمرأة فرنسية التقى بها زيدان أثناء لعبه لفريق كان الفرنسي في عام (1989) وتزوجا بعد ذلك وأنجب منها أربعة أولاد وجميعهم يتدربون في أكاديمية ريال مدريد لكرة القدم وأشهرهم هو إنزو الذي ترغب عديد الأندية الأوروبية في ضمه لمهارته العالية.*    *6- تتانيا غولوفين – صديقة سمير نصري:*   *هي لاعبة تنس روسية سابقة وتبلغ من العمر (23 عاماً) وبدأت بمواعدة نجم الأرسنال من مدة ليست بالبعيدة.*    *7- كريستين بازك – زوجة أنرديه شيفشنكو:*   *هي فتاة إعلانات أمريكية من أصول بولندية تبلغ من العمر (33 عاماً) تزوجت من النجم الأوكراني في عام (2004) ولها منه ولدان.*    *8- جوليا – زوجة أندريه أرشافين:*   *بدأ النجم الروسي بمواعدة جوليا في عام (2003) وتزوجها بعد ذلك وله منها ولد وبنت.* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 7  1- أنيماري فان كيستيرين – زوجة فان ديرسار: هي إمرأة هولندية ارتبطت بالحارس فان ديرسار في عام (2006) ولها منه ولد وبنت، انهارت أنيماري صحياً في عام (2009) حيث أصابها ضمور في خلايا المخ مما استوجب بقاءها تحت العناية الحثيثة قبل أن تتحسن حالتها وتستعيد عافيتها تدريجياً.  2- أنّا إيفانوفيتش – زوجة فيديتش: هي طالبة إقتصاد صربية تزوجت من مدافع المان يونايتد في عام (2006) ولها منه ولدان (لوكا وستيفن) لا تحب الحياة في إنجلترا لكنها مضطرة للبقاء إلى جانب زوجها.  3- بريندا أزنيكار – صديقة كارلوس تيفيز: هي ممثلة ومغنية أرجنتينية ترتبط بعلاقة مع نجم المان سيتي تيفيز وشُوهدا سوياً في أكثر من مناسبة في الأماكن العامة.  4- مامن سانز – زوجة راؤول غونزاليز: هي زوجة النجم الإسباني راؤول منذ عام (1999) ولها منه أربعة أولاد وبنت واحدة، عُرف عن النجم الإسباني إحتفاليته الخاصة عندما يحرز الأهداف حيث يقوم بتقبيل خاتم الزواج لبيان مدى حبه لزوجته.  5- أدريانا سكليناريكوفا – زوجة كاريمبو (السابقة): هي عارضة أزياء سلوفاكية وتبلغ من العمر (40 عاماً) ارتبطت باللاعب الفرنسي السابق كاريمبو بعد أن تعرفا على بعضهما على متن الطائرة في إحدى الرحلات وانفصلا قبل شهرين فقط.  6- لوفيانا – زوجة كلارنس سيدورف: هي البرازيلية السمراء زوجة النجم الهولندي ولها منه ثلاث بنات وولد واحد.  7- باولا – زوجة ماسيمو أمبروسيني: هي حسناء إيطالية وزوجة قائد فريق الميلان أمبروسيني ولها منه ولد يبلغ من العمر عامين.  8- لويز ريدناب – زوجة جيمي ريدناب: هي مغنية إنجليزية تبلغ من العمر (37 عاماً) وهي زوجة اللاعب الإنجليزي السابق جيمي ريدناب لاعب ليفربول وتوتنهام المعتزل.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 8  1- أليس بريغولي – زوجة ألبرتو جيلاردينو: هي عارضة أزياء إيطالية، رتبطت بالنجم الإيطالي في عام (2006) ولها منه طفلة تدعى جنيفرا.  2- ميليسا ساتا – صديقة كريستيان فييري: هي ممثلة إيطالية وتبلغ من العمر (25 عاماً) وترتبط بعلاقة مع النجم الإيطالي المعتزل فييري منذ عدة سنوات.  3- لورينا بيرنال – زوجة ميكيل أرتيتا: هي ممثلة أرجنتينية لكنها تربت وعاشت في إسبانيا عندما هاجرت إليها مع عائلتها وهي طفلة، تبلغ من العمر (30 عاماً) وفي عام (1999) اختيرت كملكة جمال إسبانيا، ارتبطت بالنجم الإسباني لنادي ايفرتون منذ أعوام قليلة ولها منه طفل عمره ثلاثة أعوام فقط.  4- سوزانا ورنر – زوجة خوليو سيزار: هي ممثلة وعارضة أزياء برازيلية، ارتبطت بالحارس البرازيلي للانتر الإيطالي منذ أعوام طويلة ولها منه ولدان.  5- أديلينا إيليزي – زوجة كريستين كيفو: هي مقدمة برامج تلفزيزنية في التلفزيون الروماني وتزوجت من نجم الانتر كيفو منذ عدة سنوات وهي تتنقل باستمرار بين رومانيا ومدينة ميلان.  6- فالنتينا زامبروتا – زوجة جانلوكا زامبروتا: هي عارضة أزياء إيطالية، ارتبطت منذ عدة سنوات بالنجم الإيطالي وهي تنتقل مع زوجها في كل مكان يذهب إليه مع فريقه.  7- روزاريا كانافو – زوجة كريستيان بانوتشي: هي عارضة أزياء إيطالية من جزيرة صقيلة، تزوجت من النجم الإيطالي المعتزل منذ عدة سنوات.  8- أليسا فينتورا – صديقة فيليبو انزاغي: هي عارضة أزياء إيطالية وتبلغ من العمر (31 عاماً) مرتبطة عاطفياً بنجم الميلان الإيطالي المخضرم فيليبو انزاغي.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 9   *1- مارتا سيتشيتو – زوجة لوكا توني:*  *هي عارضة أزياء إيطالية تبلغ من العمر (33 عاماً) وأكثر ظهورها يكون على أغلفة مجلات الأزياء الإيطالية.*   *2- حياة أبيدال – زوجة إيريك أبيدال:*  *هي الفرنسية حياة زوجة نجم دفاع برشلونة والمنتخب الفرنسي إيريك أبيدال، أشهر صورها هي مع زوجة فرانك ريبيري أثناء مونديال جنوب افريقيا (2010) ولها من أبيدال طفلة.*   *3- توغبا – زوجة نوري شاهين:*  *هي فتاة تركية ومتزوجة من نجم ريال مدريد الجديد نوري شاهين، لا يُعرف عنها الكثير وعادة ما تكون صورها برفقة زوجها.*   *4- كاثرين بريتيمير – زوجة سامي خضيرة السابقة:*  *هي عارضة أزياء ألمانية وزوجة نجم ريال مدريد سامي خضيرة السابقة، استمر زواجهما لثلاث سنوات فقط وانفصلا لأسباب خاصة.*   *5- كارلوتا رويز – زوجة ألفارو أربيلوا:*  *هي ممثلة إسبانية ومتزوجة من مدافع ريال مدريد أربيلوا، استمرت صداقتهما لعدة سنوات قبل أن يتزوجا.*   *6- لويز بونسال – زوجة مايكل أوين:*  *هي صديقة الطفولة للنجم الإنجليزي مايكل أوين حيث كانا يرتادا المدرسة ذاتها، تزوجا في عام (2004) ولها منه ثلاث بنات وولد واحد.*   *7- ماريا رودريغيز – صديقة ماركو بوريلو:*  *هي ممثلة وعارضة أزياء أرجنتينية لكنها تعمل وتعيش في إيطاليا، ارتبطت بالنجم الإيطالي لروما بوريلو قبل عدة سنوات حتى أنه ظهر معها في أكثر من صورة على أغلفة المجلات.*   *8- أدريانا لافات – زوجة رافاييل ماركيز السابقة:*  *هي مذيعة برامج شهيرة في المكسيك وتزوجت من النجم المكسيكي ماركيز في عام (2001) وانفصلت عنه في عام (2008) لخيانته لها، لها منه ولدان.*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 10   *1- فيونا بارات – زوجة سول كامبل:*  *هي فتاة إنجليزية وتعمل كمصممة ديكور داخلي، ارتبطت بالمدافع الإنجليزي المخضرم العام الماضي بعد أن طلب يدها للزواج وقدم لها خاتم الخطوبة وقيمته (100.000) جنيه، فيونا هي حامل بمولودهما الأول.*   *2- ستيسي كوك – زوجة ريان غيغز:*  *ارتبطت بالنجم الويلزي الكبير في عام (2007) بعد علاقة حب طويلة جمعتهما منذ سنوات طويلة، تمر علاقتهما الاَن بأزمة كبيرة بعد فضيحة خيانته لها والتي تورط فيها مع عارضة أزياء ويلزية تدعى إيموغان توماس والتي لم يُعرف بعد تبعاتها حتى الاَن على غيغز وزوجته.*   *3- فانيسا بيرونسيل – زوجة وين بريدج السابقة:*  *هي عارضة أزياء فرنسية، انفصلت عن النجم الإنجليزي بعد فضيحة خيانتها له مع جون تيري، لها من بريدج طفل يبلغ من العمر أربعة أعوام.*    *4- أدريانا فابري – زوجة روبرتو باجيو:*  *هي زوجة النجم الإيطالي المعتزل روبرتو باجيو حيث ارتبطت به منذ سنوات طويلة وغالباً ما يرتادان حفلات عروض الأزياء والحفلات الموسيقية.*   *5- ليزا روغهد – زوجة مايكل كاريك:*  *هي فتاة إنجليزية تبلغ من العمر (28 عاماً) وتزوجت من نجم المان يونايتد في عام (2007) وهي خريجة جامعية.*   *6- جيرترود كويت – زوجة ديرك كويت:*  *هي فتاة هولندية تعمل كممرضة واستمرت بعملها حتى أنجبت المولودة الأولى، جيرترود وزوجها النجم الهولندي يُشتهران بالعمل الخيري.*   *7- يوليا أرشافين – زوجة أندريه أرشافين:*  *هي فتاة روسية تبلغ من العمر (28 عاماً) وتُصنف كأسوأ زوجات لاعبي الدوري الإنجليزي ذوقاً في اختيار الملابس.*   *8- يوليا فورنين – زوجة أندريه فورنين:*  *هي فتاة أوكرانية وزوجة لاعب ليفربول السابق ومنتخب أوكرانيا أندريه فورنين وتُصنف أيضاً كأحد أسوأ زوجات اللاعبين من حيث موضة الملابس التي ترتديها.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 11  1- أليسا ماركوزي – زوجة سيموني إينزاغي: هي ممثلة إيطالية تبلغ من العمر (39 عاماً) ومتزوجة من اللاعب الإيطالي سيموني إينزاغي ولها منه طفل يدعى توماسو.  2- فرانشيسكا ساندفورد – صديقة وين بريدج: هي مغنية إنجليزية تبلغ من العمر (22 عاماً)، بدأت بمواعدة لاعب ويستهام وين بريدج منذ عام تقريباً.  3- إيفا بوزوف – صديقة فيدران كورلوكا: هي عارضة كرواتية وصديقة نجم دفاع توتنهام كورلوكا، ارتبطا عاطفياً منذ عدة سنوات.  4- ميليسا جونسون – زوجة روجر جونسون: عارضة الأزياء الإنجليزية وزوجة لاعب بيرمنغهام روجر جونسون، تزوجت من اللاعب الإنجليزي بعد علاقة حب ترجع إلى أيام المدرسة.  5- شارلين سوريتش – زوجة غيل كليتشي: هي عارضة أزياء فرنسية وزوجة لاعب الأرسنال غيل كليتشي، اشتهرت بعرضها لقميص المنتخب الفرنسي.  6- أناستيزيا كوزينكوفا – زوجة ألكساندر هليب: هي مغنية وعارضة أزياء من روسيا البيضاء، تزوجت من النجم البيلاروسي في عام (2008).  7- إيميلي أوهارا – صديقة توم كليفيرلي: هي عارضة أزياء إنجليزية وصديقة لاعب المان يونايتد الشاب والمعار إلى ويغان توم كليفيرلي.  8- أندرا فان مافريك – زوجة مارك فان بومل: هي إبنة مدرب منتخب هولندا بيرت فان مافريك وزوجة نجم الميلان مارك فان بومل، لها من النجم الهولندي ثلاثة أولاد.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## GSM-AYA

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AMR@RAMZI الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _شكرا على الموضوع_  
 تشرفت بمرورك اخي الغالي

----------


## GSM-AYA

*المجموعة 13 
كرة  القدم تجذبنا بكل تفاصيلها، وسحرها يأسر القلوب ويجعلنا كجماهير شغوفة  بهذه اللعبة على اتصال باَخر أخبارها وأحداثها داخل وخارج الملاعب. 
في  هذا التقرير نستعرض وجهاً اَخر من حياة نجوم كرة القدم ونُعرّف القارئ  بالجانب الاَخر من حياة نجوم كرة القدم الذين نحبهم، وهي حياتهم  الشخصية..من هن زوجات وصديقات نجوم كرة القدم العالمية؟  1- كلارا ميدكوفا – صديقة ميروسلاف كوفاتش:
هي ملكة جمال التشيك السابقة وصديقة لاعب وسط فريق ويستهام ومنتخب التشيك كوفاتش، تعمل كلارا حالياً كعارضة أزياء.  2- إليزابيث رييس – صديقة ألكسيس رونو:
هي  عارضة أزياء إسبانية من مواليد عام (1985) في مدينة ملقة، كانت إليزابيث  صديقة سيرجيو راموس لاعب ريال مدريد لكنها حالياً على علاقة مع مدافع  اشبيلية ألكسيس رونو.  3- إيفانجيلينا أندرسون – صديقة مارتن ديميكلس:
تبلغ عارضة الأزياء الأرجنتينية من العمر (28 عاماً) وهي صديقة مدافع ملقا الإسباني ومنتخب الأرجنتين مارتن ديميكلس.  4- نيفاس دريبيتش – زوجة دينو دريبيتش:
هي مغنية كرواتية وتبلغ من العمر (29 عاماً) وزوجة اللاعب اليوناني لإيك أثينا دينو دريبيتش.  5- فالنتينا زامبروتا – زوجة جانلوكا زامبروتا:
عارضة أزياء إيطالية شهيرة ومتزوجة من نجم الميلان زامبروتا، تحضر فالنتينا معظم المباريات التي يشارك فيها زوجها من أجل تشجيعه.  6- كارلي كول – زوجة جو كول:
هي مدربة لياقة بدينة وتبلغ من العمر (27 عاماً) ومتزوجة من نجم ليفربول جو كول منذ عام 2009 ولها منه طفلة تبلغ من العمر عام واحد.  7- يسيكا توسكنيني – صديقة خوان رومان ريكيلمي:
عارضة أزياء أرجنتينية مشهورة وتبلغ من العمر (25 عاماً) وهي صديقة النجم الأرجنتيني ريكيلمي.  8- فيديريكا ريدولفي – صديقة جويليانو جياكندا:
راقصة إيطالية تبلغ من العمر (37 عاماً) وهي صديقة اللاعب السابق لليوفي جياكندا.   *

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 14   * 1- مارتينا كولومباري – زوجة أليساندرو كوستاكورتا:* * ممثلة إيطالية من مواليد عام (1975) وهي زوجة النجم الإيطالي السابق للميلان كوستاكورتا وكانت تعمل سابقاً كعارضة أزياء.*  * 2- تمارا بيزنولي – زوجة دانييل دي روسي:* * ارتبطت بنجم فريق روما دي روسي في عام (2006) وكانت تعمل سابقاً كراقصة في فرقة فنون إيطالية.*  * 3- جوانا تايلور – زوجة داني ميرفي:* * هي   ممثلة إنجليزية تبلغ من العمر (32 عاماً) وهي زوجة لاعب وسط فريق فولهام   الإنجليزي داني ميرفي، ارتبطت بالنجم الإنجليزي في عام (2004).*  * 4- لولي فيرنانديز – صديقة خوان رومان ريكيلمي السابقة:* * من مواليد عام (1988) وهي عارضة أزياء أرجنتينية شهيرة، ارتبطت بالنجم الأرجنتيني الشهير ريكيلمي لفترة وجيزة.*  * 5- تانيا روبنسون – صديقة ستيفن تايلور:* * هي عارضة أزياء إنجليزية وتبلغ من العمر (30 عاماً) ومرتبطة عاطفياً بلاعب فريق نيوكاسل يونايتد ستيفن تايلور.*  * 6- ستينا رودي – زوجة محمد زيدان:* * هي فتاة دنماركية تزوجها النجم المصري محمد زيدان منذ عدة سنوات لكنه حافظ على سرية هذا الزواج حتى فترة وجيزة، لها منه طفل.*  * 7- دانيلي بوكس – زوجة غاري لينيكر:* * هي   عارضة أزياء إنجليزية وتبلغ من العمر (31 عاماً) وهي زوجة النجم  الإنجليزي  السابق لينيكر صاحب الـ(47 عاماً) وتزوجا في العام الماضي.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 15   1- باتريشيا رويز – صديقة ميغيل أنخيل مويا:
هي عارضة أزياء إسبانية وصديقة لاعب فالنسيا الإسباني ميغيل مويا والمعار حالياً لفريق خيتافي.  2- أليس بريغولي – زوجة ألبيرتو جيلاردينيو:
ارتبطت بالنجم الإيطالي في عام (2009) ولها منه طفلة وتعمل حالياً في مجال عروض الأزياء.  3- فرانشيسكا كيليمي – صديقة فيتشينزو ماروكو:
هي ملكة جمال إيطاليا السابقة وممثلة حالياً، وصديقة اللاعب الإيطالي ماروكو لاعب فريق أفيلينو الإيطالي.  4- مالينا كوستا – صديقة كارلوس بيول:
مالينا عارضة أزياء إسبانية من أصول سويدية وهي صديقة قائد البرسا كارلوس بويول وتبلغ من العمر (22 عاماً).  5- ألينا سيريدوفا – زوجة جانلويجي بوفون:
هي عارضة أزياء تشيكية وتبلغ من العمر (33 عاماً)، ارتبطت بالحارس الإيطالي بوفون حديثاً بعد علاقة استمرت عدة سنوات.  6- إلينا سانتاريلي – صديقة برنادو كورادي:
هي ممثلة إيطالية تبلغ من العمر (30 عاماً) وهي صديقة للنجم الإيطالي كورادي.  7- كونسيلو غوميز – زوجة أدريان موتو:
هي عارضة أزياء من جمهورية الدومنيكان وارتبطت بالنجم الروماني منذ عدة سنوات ولها منه طفلتين.

----------


## GSM-AYA

المجموعة 16  1- بروكي فينسنت – صديقة ريتشي وابارا: هي ممثلة إنجليزية من مواليد عام (1992) ومرتبطة عاطفياً بلاعب المان سيتي ويتشي وابارا.  2- هيلين فلاناغن – صديقة سكوت سينكلير: ممثلة إنجليزية تبلغ من العمر (21 عاماً) وهي صديقة لاعب فريق سوينزي الصاعد حديثاً للدرجة الممتازة الإنجليزية سكوت سينكلير.  3- تشارلوت زيندن – زوجة جون هيتينغا: تزوجت من لاعب منتخب هولندا وفريق ايفرتون الإنجليزي هيتينغا في عام (2010) في جزيرة أيبيزا الإسبانية.  4- إيمي غروف – صديقة جيرمين بيننت السابقة: هي عارضة أزياء إنجليزية وتبلغ من العمر (26 عاماً) وهي صديقة سابقة للاعب فريق ستوك سيتي جيرمين بيننت.  5- كاتي برايس – صديقة تيدي شيرنغهام السابقة: عارضة أزياء مشهورة جداً من مواليد عام (1978) وكانت صديقة نجم المان يونايتد السابق تيدي شيرنغهام قبل أن ينفصلا قبل أعوام عديدة.  6- جيسيكا جوردن – صديقة مارسيلو مورينو: هي ملكة جمال بوليفيا لعام (2007) وصديقة مهاجم منتخب بوليفيا مارسيلو والذي يلعب في الدوري الأوكراني مع شختار.  7- باتريشيا غونزاليز – زوجة ديفيد فيا: هي صديقة الطفولة لفيا وتزوجها في عام (2003) وأنجب منها بنتين، باتريشيا هي لاعبة كرة قدم سابقة.

----------

